# Wholesale Trade In Price For A 06 21rs



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Does anyone know the wholesale trade in price for a fully loaded 06 21RS? We found a dealer that sells his trailers for wholesale prices and in return only gives wholesale trade in prices which is fair enough but just want to be sure he doesnt try to rip us on our trade in which is like new.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> Does anyone know the wholesale trade in price for a fully loaded 06 21RS? We found a dealer that sells his trailers for wholesale prices and in return only gives wholesale trade in prices which is fair enough but just want to be sure he doesnt try to rip us on our trade in which is like new.
> [snapback]88956[/snapback]​


larrylisa7176,

Don't know anything about the wholesale prices, just wondering what yall are up grading to?


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Well to make a long story short, we have a much more capable tow vehicle than we had before and would like to go bigger such as a 27RSDS with a side slide out for more room and our own bedroom.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> Does anyone know the wholesale trade in price for a fully loaded 06 21RS? We found a dealer that sells his trailers for wholesale prices and in return only gives wholesale trade in prices which is fair enough but just want to be sure he doesnt try to rip us on our trade in which is like new.
> [snapback]88956[/snapback]​


I got $13,000 in trade two weeks ago. Good luck.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Was yours also a 06?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> Well to make a long story short, we have a much more capable tow vehicle than we had before and would like to go bigger such as a 27RSDS with a side slide out for more room and our own bedroom.
> [snapback]88972[/snapback]​


I know you will enjoy a unit with the side slide. sunny It really makes for lots more space, and the bedroom will be nice. On a new TT like you have, I would think you would be much better off $$$ wise if you could locate a buyer for it rather than trading.







Just my $.02 cents worth though. Good Luck!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

call your insurance company -- they will know to a penny!!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> call your insurance company -- they will know to a penny!!!
> [snapback]89020[/snapback]​


Mine didn't when I lost my last one. They had to look it up on the internet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The standard in the RV world is NADA. They are the "Kelly Blue Book" for RV's.

http://www.nadaguides.com/RVHome.aspx?LI=1...wPr=0&wPg=2005&

Hope this helps.

BTW...you'll love the bigger trailer. How many kids do you have? Only asking as they might get tired of sleeping together in the 27RSDS and would like the bunk house feature on a 28RSDS or even better the 31RQS.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry, mine was a 05. The local dealer is selling 06's for $18K. I paid $16K for mine last year.

Te NADA is just a guide. Thy use average "Retail" value. Unless you can get your hands on the "Black BooK" one will never know.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > call your insurance company -- they will know to a penny!!!
> ...





Highlander96 said:


> THe NADA is just a guide. Thy use average "Retail" value. Unless you can get your hands on the "Black BooK" one will never know.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]89083[/snapback]​


I would look at changing insurance companies. Most of the "better" companies have at least electronic access to some sort of Black Book...

But if your insurance comapny had to look on the web for trailer info then one can imagine where they would go for home or auto !!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You might try doing a search on RV Trader just to get a ball park figure. That at least would give you a basic market value. Might make you feel more comfortable.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty said:
> ...


They paid me $1,700 more for it than I bought it new for and I used it almost a year. I'm not complaining.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I would watch the dollars here, rather than simply accept that you will be buying at "wholesale", whatever that means. Check the well known low-price dealers such as Lakeshore RV if you want a benchmark low price. Also, if you accept the propostion that you are buying at wholesale from this dealer and therefore you must accept a low price for your trade, you are immediately giving up potential extra dollars that you should get if you sell privately.

Also, we have a 27RSDS and as you probably know, the sofa and dinette make into decent beds for kids in case they want to sleep separately. But a kids bunkhouse might be the best solution for many families. Good luck on your new purchase.










Bill


----------



## decahayes (Jan 1, 2006)

Take a look at NADA at:

www.nadaguides.com

I used to work for Bank of America and that is what we used.

Don


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

The NADA Guide, at least the on-line version, only provides the retail number. In order to get the wholesale number you need the actual book. That has to be purchased.

At best, a dealer will give you wholesale for a trade. Depending upon the condition of your trade, the options it has/doesn't have and the floorplan you could end up getting less. But more then likely you'll never know what he's actually giving you for it, because on paper they will show you one thing but in reality -- behind the scenes -- it could be something significantly different. The industries term for it is called "smoking the trade".

And I don't believe he's selling new units for wholesale either. That number is generally close to, or at, cost. That would mean no profit, a highly unlikely scenario.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

decahayes said:


> Take a look at NADA at:
> 
> www.nadaguides.com
> 
> ...


I just checked that site and according to them our low retail is over $16,300 and average @ $19,725. Anyone want a well maintained 03 26rs for $19,725. It's for sale if I can get that.

Bill.


----------

